# 461, 555 or KX light owners



## okiejaco (Jun 4, 2006)

I am considering a Look 461 or a 555. Maybe even a KX Light. I am wanting feedback on these three frames. How do they compare as far as ride quiality and what is the main difference in them besides geometry? Thanks for any information.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

okiejaco said:


> I am considering a Look 461 or a 555. Maybe even a KX Light. I am wanting feedback on these three frames. How do they compare as far as ride quiality and what is the main difference in them besides geometry? Thanks for any information.


There's not much difference between a 461 and 555. The 555 feels a little snapier and slightly lighter. I have both and ride the 461 more because I'm so used to it. My 555 is for the bigger rides like centuries or 5k elevation days. The 461 has aluminum lugs and an older lower level carbon. Both are good all day bikes. I've never ridden a KX Light but it has the older designed seatstays and weighs a little more.


----------



## okiejaco (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I am leaning towards the 555 but like the black 461. I am going to wait a little while and build one up over winter. Sure wish I could get a 585, but a little more than I need to spend.


----------



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm building my new 555 over the winter. Some really good deals on the 555 on ebay right now.


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Have been riding a 555 for about 3 weeks. Great ride - light, very smooth, good road feel. Like it better than any other frame I've ridden. Can't comment with any validity on the 461 (one test ride a year or so ago) or KX Light (no rides at all), so can't give comparison.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*I Have a 555*

I have a 05 555 with the hsc5 fork that I bought this past spring and it is awesome... The fork is the best fork I have ever ridden, nice and lite and tracks sooo well. The finish on the 555 is just about perfect. If you can find one on ebay that fit I would not hesitate buying it. It looks like they are going for about 999.00 now which is a better deal than I got! I paid 1399.00 for mine and would do it again.


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*461 nice, not light*

I picked up a new 461 frame off of ebay for $800 a few months ago, and like it. My 59 cm bike with 2K3 Chorus/Open Pros (32/3x) weighs about 19 lbs. with computer/cages. It's a nice ride.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I just road the Mt Washington Century with my 461. Great ride. I was'nt beat up after 100 miles.


----------

